# Miui ics 2.3.0 bootloop problem, please help.



## Thund3rStrik3 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am having problems with the newest miui ics for the mesmerize. I flash back to stock EH09 GB boot up, shut down, flash cwm4 fixed for cm7, 3 finger method into recovery, wipe big 3 (data, cache, dalvik). I proceed to flash THS build 2, boot up, reboot into recovery from power menu, wipe big 3, install MIUI ICS 2.3.0. And once that is booted, i get random force closes. I heard that if i "fix permissions" that would fix it, so the next step for me would be to boot into recovery, but since the power menu doesn't have that option i use the 3 finger method. Once i get into the recovery menu its over, no matter what i do i bootloop right back into it.

Is there any another kernel i can use, or can i flash a different recovery menu before i get stuck in the bootloop? 
Is there a way to get out of the bootloop?
I am pretty frustrated by this whole ordeal. I would love to have someone guide me through this.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

if you used the 3 finger method you will have to flash back stock with Odin.

After flashing up to miui To get into recovery , the only way i could was to download Rom Manager from play store and it has an option to get into recovery


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Adb?


----------



## Thund3rStrik3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Alright so I "fixed permissions" using from manager. That fixed the force close errors I was having, but I seem to be having a major decrease in signal strenght, as in no 3g ever and hardly any 1x? Is there a known way to fix that? This is on a mesmerized with miui ics 2.3.0


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

Odin the ei20 radio/modem and see if that helps but then again I'm nit sure if it works in mes .


----------



## larryp1962 (Aug 31, 2011)

In my experience in losing 3g (data) and in roaming mode With miui ... i had to odin back stock and check the Phone EFS clear then after boot dial *228

Ive done it several times and it worked!!!

If thats your problem

DO NOT EVER EVEN GO INTO MOBILE SETTINGS ON MIUI...... INSTANT ROAMING!! LOSE 3g


----------



## Thund3rStrik3 (Jan 6, 2012)

Alright thank you larryp, i do a Phone EFS clear every time i go back to stock. So i believe that my problem is that i went into mobile settings. I thought that was only a problem on the showcase version of the phone. Anyways, ill give it another shot.
.
What does it mean when "Roaming Indicator off" flashes in the notification bar upon unlocking the phone?


----------



## Thund3rStrik3 (Jan 6, 2012)

big_limits said:


> Odin the ei20 radio/modem and see if that helps but then again I'm nit sure if it works in mes .


I downloaded the EH09 version of the rom, ill give it a shot with the ei20 version and the ei20 modem.

Update- I Cleared the EFS, followed the forum posts exact install instructions. And now all that I am having trouble with is the 3G connectivity.


----------

